
Spatiotemporal Variance-Guided Filtering - brian-armstrong
http://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-07_Spatiotemporal-Variance-Guided-Filtering%3A
======
brian-armstrong
As an additional note, be sure to check out the video link in this article. It
is truly amazing to me what they can accomplish with just one path per pixel.

